# Anybody in Albufeira Area?



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody here is living in the Albufeira area?

maybe we could arrange a group get together some time?


----------



## Miquelina (Mar 13, 2010)

*Fellow expat in Albufeira area!*

Hello,

We are in the Albufeira area. Maybe we can connect some time in May. We're out of country right now working on another project, but back home in May.

Let us know.

Miquelina




mayotom said:


> I was wondering if anybody here is living in the Albufeira area?
> 
> maybe we could arrange a group get together some time?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

that sounds good, maybe the Canadian bar, which I'm sure you know, but I have to stay away from there for a while after the amount of beer I had there last night with a group of your fellow Country folk

Let me know when you are back in the area..


----------



## AJT22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Miquelina said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are in the Albufeira area. Maybe we can connect some time in May. We're out of country right now working on another project, but back home in May.
> 
> ...


Hi, Im away from Albufeira until end of April but if you get in touch on your return we can meet for coffee.

Allison


----------



## AJT22 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, I live outside Albufeira, if you get in touch on your return in May we could meet for coffee.

Allison


----------

